# Paper proof copyright notice



## Christie Photo (May 19, 2005)

For many years, I've used a printed lable (very hard to remove) on the back of all paper proofs...  portraits and weddings.

I tried to re-order today and found that the lable has been discontinued.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (May 19, 2005)

What about a stamp?  I think a lot of photogs even stamp the front with a special photo paper ink.


----------



## etaf (May 19, 2005)

print them yourself onto labels


----------



## Sharkbait (May 19, 2005)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> What about a stamp?  I think a lot of photogs even stamp the front with a special photo paper ink.



We had a family friend photograph our wedding, and she wrote in black sharpie across all the proofs.  Bugged the crap outa me.


----------



## jc5066 (Jun 18, 2005)

Sharkbait said:
			
		

> We had a family friend photograph our wedding, and she wrote in black sharpie across all the proofs. Bugged the crap outa me.



Get over it.  Thats what keeps people from just taking the proofs, scanning them, screwing the photographer, and comiting a copyright law.

Most wedding photographers take a big old "PROOF" stamp and stamp the front of them.  A nice sticker or stamp for the back stating they are copyrighted is a good idea too.  ©©©©©


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 21, 2005)

UPDATE:  The company (Century Marketing) called back with an offer for an alternate lable and said they'd throw in a new dispenser for free.  All is well again.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Alison (Jun 21, 2005)

Pete, does that company have a website? I'm looking into getting some labes for my photos as well.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 21, 2005)

Sure. Actually, I think it's more important that I use these on my finished prints.  It makes it really easy for anyone to phone me with a reorder.

The web page with the labels I use is:
http://www.centurylabel.com/pro_promotouch_dis.htm

This is what my label looks like:


----------



## wil (Jul 9, 2005)

In Photoshop you can water mark your images as well as add a copy right notice on the bottom of the photo.


----------



## Karalee (Jul 10, 2005)

Is it better to stamp or add a label, stamping just seems like it would be far less time consuming. I just got an order for 700ish photographs, but I want to make sure that they come back for reprints, I just dont know if I want to spend half a day adding labels :-?


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 11, 2005)

They labels go faily quickly using the gun applicator (a second or two).  The cost is higher, but they're neater, more ledgible, and won't transfer ink when you stack prints.


----------

